# DM 2011 / 11. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon



## snoopy-bike (17. Mai 2010)

*Hallo Zusammen,

die Strecke für die DM 2011 im MTB Marathon steht! 

In diesem Jahr habt Ihr alle noch einmal die Chance die Strecke in einer Generalprobe unter die Stollenreifen zu nehmen!

Mehr als 30 Kilometer Single-Trails bei ca. 51 Kilometer / pro Runde im Buntsandstein versprechen MTB-Spaß pur!

Am 04. und 05. September 2010 geht's los!

Weitere Infos unter:* *www.bank1saar-mtb.de*

*Wir sehen uns!!:*daumen:


----------



## snison (14. September 2010)

Hi - Kennst du schon das Wochenende für 2011? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Termin für unsere Grüne Hölle, und da will ich Euch natürlich nicht in die Quere kommen.
LG Snison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

